# Marching on to post 1000- More pics



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

This project was an extremely aggressive all around refresher for my 2000 540. Today is the day we water sand any imperfections out of the painted pieces and give the car a good washing. Post 1000 will show those final pics.
It involves mirrors:








High Gloss window trim (as on newer sport package cars):








Double paned windows on all doors:








And new front/rear bumpers:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Do they say "water" sand out east? I've usually heard "wet" sand.

Now you can post #999. What is your avatar gonna be? I can hardly wait....

:snooze:


----------



## perrymaxima (Jun 24, 2003)

propellerhead where are you getting these mods from and are they cheaper than the dealer? You are definately going for the M5 look with your car hope you won't mind a twin...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

perrymaxima said:


> *propellerhead where are you getting these mods from and are they cheaper than the dealer? You are definately going for the M5 look with your car hope you won't mind a twin... *


Believe it or not, my goal has not been to look like an M5- despite the mirrors. I have liked the MTechnic cross-bar up front since I saw Eric Weber's a hundred years ago. When the roads and Information Highway started to get flooded with the '03's, I knew I was going to change to this bumper. Splitting my old one made the decision easier.

As for the mirrors- I've always liked them. The fact that they flip up is enough of a gee-whiz factor for me to settle right into them. The only thing keeping from it was how expensive an upgrade it is with the aspheric, electrochromatic glass. I got the glass for 1/2 off by buying it used. The upgrade was ready.

Most of the parts I buy from the BMW dealer at wholesale prices. That's about the same as it costs to buy them from Pacific or Crevier, but there is no shipping costs. For bumpers (especially two), that'll kill you. All BMW parts are important to me, though there are other options.

I don't mind a twin. I think my car looks great and would be glad for anyone to be as happy as I am.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> *Do they say "water" sand out east? I've usually heard "wet" sand.
> 
> Now you can post #999. What is your avatar gonna be? I can hardly wait....
> 
> :snooze: *


 Smart a$$.:neener:


----------

